# Detailing Svenska



## hudson0804

Hi guys,

I've not been around much as of late mostly due to selling up and moving to Sweden to start anew life.

any how, i've done some googling and found the odd place here and there but I wondered whats a good source for my detailing needs and are there any uk or non swedish based companies that will ship to sweden?

Thanks

H


----------



## Fraser911

I'm sure I read somewhere that In2Detailing sent stuff over to Holland once. Maybe drop Imran a message and see what he says.


----------



## Speedy83

Hi!

Welcome to Sweden!

Most dealers send here as CYC and PB for instance but there are a few swedish company who have descent stuff too.

If you don't mind me ask ing, were do you live?


----------



## Fishen

Welcome to sweden!
As above! We also have: www.pingens.se www.waxdog.se and www.bilvardsexperten.se


----------



## Deje

Du har även http://www.prorecond.se/sv/startsida.htm , http://www.streetpower-rekond.se/, https://www.bollnasbilvard.se/ och våran "Costco" inom bilvård http://www.biltema.se/sv/ , m.fl.
Tyvärr kommer du ganska snabbt upptäcka att priserna är bra mycket högre än i England, iallafall på kända märkesvaror.

Välkommen till Sverige!


----------



## skalle

Im from sweden and i mostly buy My detailing stuff (including machines) from uk  many Will ship to sweden .



Where in sweden Are you moving?

/Mattias


----------



## skalle

Fraser911 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that In2Detailing sent stuff over to Holland once. Maybe drop Imran a message and see what he says.


In2 do shipp to sweden  bought towels of him!
No problems !


----------



## hudson0804

Hi guys. Apologies for the lack of response been on holiday. 

I'm in Avesta which is in Dalarna if you're not sure. 

I'll have a look through the links suggested. 

Thanks all


----------



## hudson0804

Also to add. I'm Looking for the bulk products I use a lot. Quick retailers for clay lube and drying aid. Large bottles of APC. Back in England you'd swear I was drinking the stuff. 

Tack för din hjälp.


----------



## hudson0804

Speedy83 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Welcome to Sweden!
> 
> Most dealers send here as CYC and PB for instance but there are a few swedish company who have descent stuff too.
> 
> If you don't mind me ask ing, were do you live?


hi Speedy, Sorry i didn't reply to your question directly, I live in Avesta.

There doesn't seem to be much enthusiasm in town for this kind of thing, I'll look like a right plonker cleaning my car for hours on end...


----------



## Speedy83

hudson0804 said:


> hi Speedy, Sorry i didn't reply to your question directly, I live in Avesta.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much enthusiasm in town for this kind of thing, I'll look like a right plonker cleaning my car for hours on end...


Aha great to hear, haha i have about the same problem where i live. But nice to have low competition in "most shiny car in town"


----------

